

Android SDK has the Gravity of the Death Star as a Constant - jagbolanos
http://developer.android.com/reference/android/hardware/SensorManager.html#GRAVITY_DEATH_STAR_I

======
bbg
I'm sure there's some perfectly good explanation for "Gravity on the island",
but I don't know what it is.

~~~
thedufer
My best guess was that its a reference to the island in the tv show Lost, but
I fail to see why that would be different from the gravity on earth.

~~~
nekgrim
I think it's related to "4, 8, 15, 16, 23, 42", the numbers in Lost

------
gnoupi
It's deprecated anyway, it refers to the first death star. Use the latest
specification provided by the Empire for exact calculations.

------
wmf
Is this from the same people who brought us is_computer_on() and
is_computer_on_fire()?

~~~
daeken
Those are originally from BeOS.

